# Puppy Behavior and Early Training



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

As I have time, I'm checking to see what some of the individual veterinary behaviorists are saying about puppies and training. I found this article by Debra Horwitz and thought it contained some great puppy training tips.


Link to Article by Debra Horwitz DVM, Diplomate ACVB





Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This would be a good one to pin.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great article.

This is the main reason that I've decided not to get Cassie at this time. With my husband's health issues and my flying back and forth from New Mexico to Arizona, I simply cannot put in the consistency and routine that a puppy needs. And that wouldn't be fair to either of her. How could she learn what's expected if there wasn't someone there to teach her and reinforce the correct behavior?

I think so many new owners are ready to "blame" the puppy when in fact it the owners that need training.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great resource for training:


http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I get a page cannot be found on that first link.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Since the link is "dead" I'm going to unpin the thread.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I found this website that contains links to several of Debra Horwitz's articles:

http://www.geocities.com/black_dog_farm/right.html


----------

